# Is It Safe To Have Seeds Delivered To USA?



## BlAzEmAsTeRkUsh42o (Jun 30, 2009)

*Ive been wanting to order some seeds but im worried i might get caught? Should i order them and if so which seedbank do u guys think is the best? *


----------



## Trafic (Jun 30, 2009)

Attitude seeds.  Google it.


----------



## jmansweed (Jun 30, 2009)

I know dozens of people who have safely ordered seeds. I also know a few who refuse to have them sent to their home. It is illigal but usually you can have them sent and most companies use relatively discreet packaging. As far as who to order them from depends on the strain your looking for. There are allot of responsible seed companies out there who produce great strains. No freinds out west with a script? That could help you out or have them sent to a freinds house. Good luck.


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 30, 2009)

I just don't know of an issue except that others report occasional damage and/or non-delivery w actual customs note... no one ever comes a nockin.  

Poss rip-off from untrustworthy sources.  Liked WeedWorld, DrChronic, Hemcy.

Poss rip-off from actual seed co.  THSeeds sent me a bunk package... 3/10 germ w all not what ordered.  Others have been great so far.

Should be cool, except sending mo blind in the mail.  Go credible.  Best.


----------



## Six (Jun 30, 2009)

Define safe...:confused2: Its safer than growing weed...


----------



## pcduck (Jun 30, 2009)

I used nl.com with no problem from the seedbank. Now the post office was a different story. The Post Office held my seeds for 30 days because they could not find my address:rofl: I hit up customer service at nl.com and they told me right where they were, went to Post Office signed my name and got my seeds


----------

